# Boardsonline UK



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks, but no thanks cause isnt that for UK, cause the link is dead, it doesnt work. Or is it just my computer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Try it again, because it worked for me.


----------

